# Nikon Monarch New In the Box 6-24 X 50 Dot



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=33272661&cat=405&lpid=&search=nikon&ad_cid=12

This belongs to a friend. We can make arrangements to get it up here.
Forget the trading. He already found the Savage 12FV.


----------

